# Neutered Cat still spraying at 5 yr old



## sandanser (Jul 26, 2012)

We've got a 4-5 yr old male cat who's proper out doors type and isn't very loving at all but we respect him and care for him. We've also got 4 yr old queen who's the opposite and they despise each other and constantly clash. 

The tom is spraying constantly and only "goes" out doors despite a litter tray being put out (just lately though). We think he's marking his territory as there is a lot of other cats around but we've got both cats chipped and use a chipped cat flap to keep other cats out so there's only him doing it for definite. Both cats have free run of the house (3 bed semi with gardens)

We've only been in our house 3 years which we thought was the cause but it seems to be dragging on.... I've seen other posts with recommendations of proper cleansing spray to put them off and to clean his regular pee places properly which is a start but we're getting fed up with him.

We've had cats all our lives so are reaching out to see if anything can be done before we consider re-homing him or whatever! It'd be against our beliefs to do such a thing as we understand animals and pets are for life but this is becoming a nightmare for us!
Any advice is welcome


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I am sorry to hear you are having this problem, but cannot see how you would be able to rehome him, as who is going to voluntarily take on a cat that sprays indoors? Or do you mean you would rehome him to e.g. a farm where he would live outdoors all the time? Would he adapt to that do you think? He would have to fend for himself a fair amount living on a farm. 

His spraying is territorial. Initially, it started when you moved house and he had to scent mark everywhere to make the territory his own. Possibly the previous owners of your house also had a cat, and your cat could smell its scent when he moved in and therefore it was even more important to him
to mark around the house with his own scent. 

Unfortunately the spraying behaviour has now become habitual, and will be very hard to change. It is really a question of managing it as best you can at this point. 

It probably does not help matters that he doesn't get on with your other cat, and as a result maybe feels anxious and insecure when he encounters her. Which might trigger his habit of territorial scent marking behaviour. 

I doubt he feels threatened in his own house by strange cats as you have wisely had a microchip catflap installed, though possibly if a number of 
strange cats frequently come into *his* garden, and perhaps threaten him, then it won't help his overall anxiety levels.

To help with his anxiety I suggest a course of Zylkene, a supplement, non-addictive, that is calming to cats. It will mellow his mood a little and hopefully will make him feel it is not necessary to keep spraying indoors. You can buy Zylkene from the vet or online. 

Some people also recommend Feliway plug in diffusers, but I have not found them as effective as Zylkene in reducing the cat's anxiety levels.

Also, as you mentioned, do ensure you have cleaned away all traces of the smell of urine. Use an enzymatic cleaner such as "Urine Off" or "Simple Solution" both available at online pet stores, or amazon.

If there are a few places in particular where the cat perpetually sprays in your house I would put a small litter tray on the spot. He may not use the litter tray but it will stop him spraying in that spot. I appreciate you can't dot dozens of litter trays round your house like an obstacle course, I am just suggesting placing them in spots that are the worst for his spraying. 

I have found with a chronic sprayer it's definitely best to let him have outdoor access through the catflap 24/7. It may not be what you want 
(I prefer my cats shut in at night), but if he can come and go as he pleases it will make him feel he has more control of his territory and could well reduce the spraying quite a bit.

As he and your other cat don't get along, can you facilitate them being able to regard different areas of the house as their own special areas? For example, if you were to feed them separately in different rooms, or feed one upstairs and one downstairs. And if you were to make sure at night they have separate sleeping places e.g. perhaps the female upstairs in the bedroom with you, with her litter tray and water outside your door, and the male shut downstairs in whichever room (kitchen?) has access to the catflap.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately some cats never give up spraying, even after neutering. Spraying is one of the most common reasons for a cat being returned back to the sanctuary after rehoming. If rehoming is not an option, could he maybe live in an outbuilding where you could provide him with a cat kennel. In my experience it is very difficult to eradicate the smell from your house completely if you have a cat regularly spraying there.


----------



## sandanser (Jul 26, 2012)

WOW thank you kindly chillminx that's just what I was after  If you haven't saved that as a word doc or summit then I'd suggest you do so as I bet there's loads of us out there having this issue 

Your reply has brought up a lot of memories and issues we'd overlooked so can now work on: When we moved 3 years ago we discovered the neighbour 2 doors away cruelly discarded their tomcat and refused to let it in the house after it was attacking their ankles (being a kitten) so it roamed the streets and was coming into our house and eating as it pleased but we ended up with a flea infestation nightmare as well as 2 frustrated cats which is why we got the chipped/laser sureflap 

I can't see us ever re homing the cat no matter how much trouble he gives us we're just fed up and are reaching out for help. Pets are for life in our opinion(s) and we hate to hear of people giving up dogs and cats to others after they've grown etc. :mad5: I'm sure we'll sort the issue after the advice you've kindly given us 

Our cats both have 24/7 free access which is another issue we strongly believe in regarding cats but each to their own I suppose! Litter trays for each cat is a good idea. The queen goes to bed with us probably for security & love and the tom sleeps in our daughters room on a chair or the bed mostly so extra litter trays are a must! He keep himself to himself unless he's hungry and he comes and goes as he pleases which is why it confuses us as to why he sprays but given all the reminders and flash backs we can now crack on and hopefully give him a happier life as well as a p**s free home, lol

thank you kindly, I'll report back in time to let you know how it went... :001_rolleyes:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I do hope you can manage to achieve some positive changes Sandanser.
I look forward to reading an update on your progress in the future.


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

sandanser said:


> I can't see us ever re homing the cat no matter how much trouble he gives us we're just fed up and are reaching out for help. Pets are for life in our opinion(s)


What a great attitude to have. It's a shame more pet owners do not think like that.


----------



## sandanser (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks rich, we've got 2 kids and if we were having problems with one of them I couldn't see us moving them on or putting them out on the street, we'd deal with it the best we could and the same should be applied to pets.

We've looked into it & the cleaning isn't a problem but the Zylkene sounds a bit strong? maybe used for travelling cats or fireworks night rather than an ongoing course of tablets. It could over do it & he could get knocked down or attacked! 
Plus it'd be me who'd have to give the tablet to the arrogant hairy git :thumbdown:
Reviews we read on the diffusers were surprisingly good so maybe they're worth a try. All it can harm is my pocket!


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

A feliway diffuser would be worth a try. It certainly stopped my boy inappropriately urinating when we got another kitten. With regards to the Zylkene it shouldn't be too hard to give him as it is palatable and can be sprinkled on food instead of tableting. It's not cheap but definitely worth thinking about once you've tried some other avenues.
I hope some of the suggestions work for your boy and he settles down


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

sandanser said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

